# Lesco Soilmaster



## Siemens2 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thinking about using this in a new tank, and was wondering if it needs to be rinsed completely like sand or if it is a lot cleaner. Also, those who do use it, do you mix it with any other substrate??


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I am about to set-up a 75 gallon tank with this. I heard you do have to rinse it off (like any other substrate) but it's not as dirty as flourite. You want to get the Soilmaster Select version as opposed to Soilmaster due to the smaller granule style. I plan on adding a thin layer of peat on the bottom, with the soilmaster on top. From what I have heard, the 50lb bag is enough for a 75 gallon. Some people have stated they have had trouble keeping plants weighed down in the substrate as it is somewhat light, so they just added a layer of regular aquarium gravel on the top.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I did not rinse it, or mix it at all, and it did not cloud the water too bad

But I did add the water very carefully as to not disturb the substrate, because I used a peat underlayer that should not be disturbed at all


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

what exactly is in this soilmaster select stuff anyway?
im from canada and i cant get it here. so can i get some kind of 
alternative from HOMEDEPO or something?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Pnewb said:


> what exactly is in this soilmaster select stuff anyway?
> im from canada and i cant get it here. so can i get some kind of
> alternative from HOMEDEPO or something?


Shultz aquatic plant soil is found at local gardening shops that have pond supplies usually.. it is good and lots cheaper than flourite too


----------



## zomac (Jul 31, 2005)

Siemens2 said:


> Thinking about using this in a new tank, and was wondering if it needs to be rinsed completely like sand or if it is a lot cleaner. Also, those who do use it, do you mix it with any other substrate??


I just put a 50lb bag in my 75 without rinsing it yesterday. It was cloudy at first but clear within 2hrs and I didnt pour the water in slowly. Looks great and still have some leftover.


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

What colour is this Shultz aquatic plant soil stuff?
should i solely use it as substrate or should i add a layer of sand on top?


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I have been using it for about a month and a half in my 40 breeder only complaints is that my aqauclear sometimes disperses the gravel around. Other than that its cool...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Pnewb said:


> I have been using it for about a month and a half in my 40 breeder only complaints is that my aqauclear sometimes disperses the gravel around. Other than that its cool...


yep, it is light. but for the price, i will not ever complain about it lol


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

anyone got a pic of shultz aqatic plant soil in a tank?
does it look good in a P tank?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Pnewb said:


> anyone got a pic of shultz aqatic plant soil in a tank?
> does it look good in a P tank?


this is the Shultz stuff in a tank that is dry.. same color wet lol


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I would rinse the sand just to be safe. you never know what the sand has on it. you can never be to safe


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

that looks pretty good. u might just use the shultz stuff by itself as substrate


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

oh and. schultz aqatic plant soil is sold in home depo rite? cuz i cant find it on the website.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Pnewb said:


> oh and. schultz aqatic plant soil is sold in home depo rite? cuz i cant find it on the website.


I got mine at a local gardening shop, that sells stuff for ponds


----------

